# Work Boots



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

ggrumpy said:


> I have a quick question on work boots. Looking at REd Wing boots and was interested in the 4415 Men's 9-inch Logger-Lineman Boot. They are rated Electrical Hazard
> Insulated
> Metatarsal Guard
> Non-Metallic Toe
> ...


Those are great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

If you spend any time inside a customers house, you will despise the lug sole tracking in dirt 

That's why I prefer smooth soles.


----------



## ggrumpy (Sep 30, 2014)

I do only commercial and bucket work so that should not be an issue. Was more concerned with comfort and durability.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

I wear Danner Super Rainforests. 3 years along and wouldnt trade em for anything. NM safety toe as well.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

I did have the toes Line X'd though I recommend that too. The local shop that does the bed liners doesnt charge since he basically just tapes off the toes and adjusts the spray pattern on the boots when he is dialing in his gun for a job.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Ty Wrapp said:


> If you spend any time inside a customers house, you will despise the lug sole tracking in dirt
> 
> That's why I prefer smooth soles.


True there! Work boots dont mix well If you have your name on your shirt or wear a polo.:laughing:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Shock-Therapy said:


> True there! Work boots dont mix well If you have your name on your shirt or wear a polo.:laughing:


I wear a polo shirt and boots everyday.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

dawgs said:


> I wear a polo shirt and boots everyday.


Nobody is stopping you. (obviously)

Just not what Id choose when impressions count.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> If you spend any time inside a customers house, you will despise the lug sole tracking in dirt
> 
> That's why I prefer smooth soles.


True that, that's when the Red Wing 606 come in handy..:thumbsup:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah, my Danners dont seem to respect the earth they tread on.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Shock-Therapy said:


> Nobody is stopping you. (obviously)
> 
> Just not what Id choose when impressions count.


We do a majority industrial work. You don't walk on a customers site without safety toe boots.


----------



## ggrumpy (Sep 30, 2014)

Safety toe boots are required by my company. Need something with a good tread for working in the snow.


----------



## mshell56118 (Oct 12, 2014)

I love my timberland helix boots and resistor boots


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabulous (Nov 7, 2012)

I have Royer. I love them!


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I hate hate hate!!! steel toe boots. I know some companies require them, and I have a pair under my bed just in case, but I would Sooo rather wear a regular pair of boots. Water proof boots are much more important to me than steel toes.


----------



## JF_Sawyer (Oct 30, 2014)

As an electrician how important is using composite toe boots as opposed to steel toe? Assuming of course that safety toe is mandatory. 

I currently use Timberland pit boss with steel toe. I got use to them and they broken in. I'm interested in Red Wings with moc toe and full wedge soles (606 style) I would want a safety toe and a 8 inch high boot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

redwings going on 6 years now. 

Favorite boots i have ever owned


----------



## wyork (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of chippewa. I've had red wings, danners, and cabelas. My Chippewas are a lot more comfortable for my feet. Any of the better brands will last if you take care of them. I use the obenaufs boot care products which keeps them from cracking and looking clean and newish.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

STC Duncan II. 
Most comfortable boots I have worn to date.


----------

